# ASX listed companies with exposure to uranium



## Ann (26 March 2006)

The following Australian companies have exposure to uranium:
Figures as at 24/3/06

* Acclaim Exploration (AEX)
Shares Issued  	529,871,353  	Market Capitalisation  	20,135,111
http://www.acclaimexploration.com.au/

* Adelaide Resources Limited (ADN)
Shares Issued  	69,580,960  	Market Capitalisation  	30,615,622
http://www.adelaideresources.com.au


* Arafura Resources (ARU)
Shares Issued  	58,233,259  	Market Capitalisation  	23,293,303
http://www.arafuraresources.com.au

* Apex Minerals (AXM)
Shares Issued  	58,619,755  	Market Capitalisation  	4,455,101
http://www.apexminerals.com

* Ashburton Minerals (ATN)
Shares Issued  	78,030,673  	Market Capitalisation  	3,901,533
http://www.ashburton-minerals.com.au/

* Australian United Gold (AUL)
Shares Issued  	370,458,765  	Market Capitalisation  	10,743,304
http://www.austunitedgold.com

* Batavia Mining (BTV)
Shares Issued  	367,209,739  	Market Capitalisation  	21,665,374
http://www.bataviamining.com.au


* BHP Billiton (BHP)
Shares Issued  	3,590,074,531  	Market Capitalisation  	93,054,731,843
http://www.bhpbilliton.com/

* Bullion Minerals (BLN)
Shares Issued  	96,010,801  	Market Capitalisation  	30,723,456
http://www.bullionminerals.com

* Alliance Resources (AGS)
Shares Issued  	228,789,674  	Market Capitalisation  	86,940,076
http://www.allianceresources.com.au

* Bannerman Resources (BMN)
Shares Issued  	228,789,674  	Market Capitalisation  	86,940,076
http://www.bannermanresources.com.au/

* Cazaly Resources (CAZ)
Shares Issued  	51,252,454  	Market Capitalisation  	105,580,055
http://www.cazalyresources.com.au/

* Compass Resources (CMR)
Shares Issued  	78,095,045  	Market Capitalisation  	159,313,891
http://www.compassnl.com

* Contact Resources (CTS)
Shares Issued  	16,375,004  	Market Capitalisation  	6,058,751
http://www.contactresources.com.au/

* Curnamona Energy (CUY)
Shares Issued  	29,287,100  	Market Capitalisation  	14,350,679
http://www.curnamona-energy.com.au

* Deep Yellow (DYL)
Shares Issued  	454,317,583  	Market Capitalisation  	44,068,805
http://www.deepyellow.com.au

* Energy Metals (EME)
Shares Issued  	12,059,644  	Market Capitalisation  	23,335,411
http://www.energymetals.net/

* Energy Resources of Australia (ERA)
Shares Issued  	190,737,934  	Market Capitalisation  	2,574,962,109
http://www.energyres.com.au

* Equinox Minerals (EQN)
Shares Issued  	339,266,378  	Market Capitalisation  	620,857,471
http://www.equinoxminerals.com/

* Extract Resources (EXT)
Shares Issued  	729,252,959  	Market Capitalisation  	66,362,019
http://www.extres.com.au

* Gold Search (GSE)
Shares Issued  	234,142,900  	Market Capitalisation  	7,960,858
http://www.goldsearch.com.au/

* Golden State Resources (GDN)
Shares Issued  	135,674,704  	Market Capitalisation  	29,848,434
http://www.goldenstate.com.au/


* Goldstream Mining (GDM)
Shares Issued  	122,078,639  	Market Capitalisation  	55,545,780
http://www.goldstreammining.com.au/

* Glengarry Resources (GGY)
Shares Issued  	208,966,528  	Market Capitalisation  	12,955,924
http://www.glengarrynl.com.au/

* Giralia Resources (GIR)
Shares Issued  	138,310,170  	Market Capitalisation  	38,726,847
http://www.giralia.com.au/

* Green Rock Energy (GRK)
Shares Issued  	59,155,464  	Market Capitalisation  	8,281,764
http://www.greenrock.com.au


* Havilah Resources (HAV)
Shares Issued  	72,596,273  	Market Capitalisation  	58,077,018
http://www.havilah-resources.com.au/

* Hindmarsh resources (HMR)
Shares Issued  	14,842,048  	Market Capitalisation  	17,810,457
http://www.hindmarshresources.com.au/

* Image Resources (IMA)
Shares Issued  	60,210,751  	Market Capitalisation  	34,320,128
http://www.imageres.com.au/

* Jindalee Resources (JRL)
Shares Issued  	29,419,775  	Market Capitalisation  	21,329,336
http://www.jindalee.net/


* Kalgoorlie Boulder Resources (KAL)
Shares Issued  	30,055,650  	Market Capitalisation  	4,808,904
http://www.kalgoorlieboulderres.com.au

* Marathon Resources (MTN)
Shares Issued  	38,167,895  	Market Capitalisation  	30,534,316
http://www.marathonresources.com.au

* Matrix Metals (MRX)
Shares Issued  	575,387,509  	Market Capitalisation  	44,880,225
http://www.matrixmetals.com.au/

* Minotaur Exploration (MEP)
Shares Issued  	53,915,004  	Market Capitalisation  	46,906,053
http://www.minotaurexploration.com.au/


* Monaro Mining (MRO)
Shares Issued  	18,500,100  	Market Capitalisation  	16,650,090
http://www.monaromining.com/

* Monax Mining (MOX)
Shares Issued  	27,125,003  	Market Capitalisation  	7,323,750
http://www.monaxmining.com.au/

* Nickel Australia (NKL)
Shares Issued  	85,000,004  	Market Capitalisation  	10,625,000
http://www.nickelaustralia.com.au/

* Nova Energy (NEL)
Shares Issued  	15,625,000  	Market Capitalisation  	21,875,000
http://www.novaenergy.com.au

* Omegacorp (OMC)
Shares Issued  	101,505,060  	Market Capitalisation  	43,647,175
http://www.omegacorplimited.com.au

* Paladin Resources (PDN)
Shares Issued  	444,385,713  	Market Capitalisation  	2,013,067,279
http://www.paladinresources.com.au/

* Pepinnini Minerals (PNN)
Shares Issued  	26,670,000  	Market Capitalisation  	8,001,000
http://www.pepinnini.com.au

* Polaris Metals (POL)
Shares Issued  	41,530,815  	Market Capitalisation  	6,021,968
http://www.polarismetals.com.au

* Red Metal (RDM)
Shares Issued  	83,176,472  	Market Capitalisation  	19,546,470
http://www.redmetal.com.au/

* Redport (RPT)
Shares Issued  	471,862,551  	Market Capitalisation  	45,770,667
http://www.redport.com

* Reefton Mining (RTM)
Shares Issued  	364,616,677  	Market Capitalisation  	10,209,266
http://www.reeftonmining.com.au/

* Rio Tinto (RIO)
Shares Issued  	456,815,943  	Market Capitalisation  	34,366,263,391
http://www.riotinto.com

* Scimitar Resources (SIM)
Shares Issued  	22,070,003  	Market Capitalisation  	7,503,801
http://www.scimitarresources.com.au

* Siberia Mining Corporation (SIB)
Shares Issued  	204,512,000  	Market Capitalisation  	30,676,800
http://www.siberiamining.com.au

* Southern Gold (SAU)
Shares Issued  	32,531,281  	Market Capitalisation  	6,831,569
http://www.southerngold.com.au

* Southern Cross Exploration (SCX)
Shares Issued  	35,000,000  	Market Capitalisation  	1,505,000
http://not available

* Stellar Resources (SRZ)
Shares Issued  	49,400,944  	Market Capitalisation  	14,573,278
http://www.stellarresources.com.au

* Summit Resources (SMM)
Shares Issued  	187,930,021  	Market Capitalisation  	195,447,221
http://www.summitresources.com.au/

* Toro Energy (TOE)
Shares Issued  	72,000,000  	Market Capitalisation  	57,960,000
http://www.toroenergy.com.au

* Uranex (UNX)
Shares Issued  	32,800,100  	Market Capitalisation  	12,136,037
http://www.uranex.com.au/

* Uranium Exploration Australia (UXA)
Shares Issued  	39,601,000  	Market Capitalisation  	12,474,315
http://www.uxa.com.au/


----------



## trinidad (13 March 2007)

*Re: Uranium*

Thank you!


----------



## Gurgler (16 March 2007)

*Re: Uranium*

Thanks for the research.

I have a couple more:
UraniumSA (USA) Market cap $12 mil, I think
http://www.uraniumsa.com.au/

West Australian Metals Ltd, Market cap $33 mil
http://www.wametals.com.au

(perhaps someone can confirm and complete with shares on issue)


----------



## ironchef (16 March 2007)

*Re: Uranium*

Peninsula Minerals (PEN) as well.


----------



## rockingham178 (16 March 2007)

*Re: Uranium*



			
				ironchef said:
			
		

> Peninsula Minerals (PEN) as well.




* Peninsula Minerals (PEN)
Shares Issued 631,267,237 Market Capitalisation $49,870,111
http://www.peninsulaminerals.com.au/ (New site under construction)
http://www.kanownalights.com.au/ (existing site)


----------



## Fab (18 March 2007)

*Re: Uranium*

Any new increase in U spot price overnight ??


----------



## rockingham178 (18 March 2007)

*Re: Uranium*



			
				Fab said:
			
		

> Any new increase in U spot price overnight ??



Not that I could find however this is a good read....
_In part (I recommend reading the article in its entirety):_

*Things Can Get A Lot Hotter For Uranium, Still*
http://www.stockinterview.com/News/03172007/Uranium-Hotter-Rudi.html
March 17, 2007
By Rudi Filapek-Vandyck, Editor of FNArena.com 

Consider, for instance, the following quote: "The outlook for [uranium] demand has never been stronger, with government support (around the globe) increasing by the day. Uranium appears in definite under-supply for the next 10 years. Risks to this view are Cigar Lake coming on line sooner than 2010 when we now expect it, and a quick turn-around into production of extra uranium from Australia if the ALP lifts its restrictive 3 mines policy."

Merrill Lynch analysts believe the market is currently under-estimating Russia's long term nuclear expansion plans. The report notes current government plans foresee an increase of the country's nuclear power capacity by 102% by 2020. (Whether this will be achieved is another issue, of course).

The analysts also believe Cameco's troubled Cigar Lake project won't be up and running until 3-4 years from now. They subtly hint at the fact that some experts believe the mine will never reach production.

The widely expected change in uranium policy by the major opposition the Australian Labour Party (ALP) at its April meeting could result in a quick end to Australia's current three mines policy, the broker believes. This could accelerate extra production coming on line, but Merrill Lynch remains sceptical whether this will make any noticeable changes to the market before 2010.

Of equal importance is that the US Department of Energy (DOE) is currently considering its future sales program of secondary uranium and related products. According to current plans the DOE could increase supply to 5 million pounds U3O8 equivalent per year for ten years but Merrill Lynch also notes the DOE has made it known it doesn't want to interrupt the normal market dynamics as well as that the Department wants to support the nuclear renaissance.


----------



## Glenhaven (29 March 2007)

*Re: Uranium*

I think that they are correct that the Labour Party will change it current 3 mines policy. They will be pushed by the Labour State Governments some of  who are already saying they want to mine in their States.

While it is true that a lot of the profits have already been made from Uranium stocks I  believe there is still a lot of upside left if you can pick the right ones. The best stategy is to have a diverse holding of uranium stocks and HOLD.


----------



## james99 (16 April 2007)

*Re: Uranium: Metex Resources*

Ann: I think that you may now need to include Metex Resources as well (I appreciate that your post was almost a year old and it was very interesting).

Mee has (i) potential gold resources of 880.000 ounces, ie about AU$750 mil, (ii) the CSIRO joint venture with a good trial coal field and (iii) now has over 20 uranium licences, including one which was prospected in the 70/80s by Total (the French energy giant) with a U3o8 rating of .33% from a very limited bore sample. That is a significant percentage of uranium and also of total resources compared to some of the much higher cap (AU$100-150 mil) unproven AU uranium companies.

Its (ivth) venture is its Italian mine, which is easily accessed and its uranium value (2.3mil lbs) is about US$230mil, however there are signficiant environmental  opposition issues. They are being worked on I understand but my not be easliy overcome, at least not without a JV. However, Mee has engaged a highly experienced Italian expert to assist. I think it is a longer term project and am no so confident of its fruition in the short term. However, it adds speculative value and potentially European takeover interest.

Mee has a market cap of about AU$29 mil, being less than 3-6 times that of other, much lesser, stocks. Several pay for research uranium experts recommend it highly. I suspect that the difficulty is that it does not actively market itself as a uranium play, and thus misses the speculative buyers. However, I understand that it is considering a rebranding later this year, or splitting its uranium business, with preferences to existing shareholders. Further, it has the uranium potential with a solid backup interest in gold and coal gasification. It thus has less downside risk than many uranium plays.

I disclose reasonable long term interests (2010-2014) in Mee (acquired at AU$.13) and Cameco (acquired at US$39 and payng a minor dividend), my only junior and senior uranium and gold plays respectively. The time frame reflects the IAEE survey as to when uranium prices are likely to reduce to the US$60-70 range. Gold prices are speculative and of course will depend on the US$ amongst other things, and little weight is placed on those in the long term, given its significant fluctuation over the past 6 years. Best wishes to all.


----------



## kromey (17 April 2007)

*Re: Uranium*

Check it Uranium futures contracts www.exchange-handbook.co.uk   under news


----------



## james99 (17 April 2007)

*Re: Uranium*

Thanks for that Kromey - a very interesting development.


----------



## kromey (17 April 2007)

*Re: Uranium*



james99 said:


> Thanks for that Kromey - a very interesting development.



Thoughts anyone?


----------



## kromey (17 April 2007)

*Re: Uranium*

NYMEX Partners With UX Consulting To Offer Uranium Futures Contracts
16/04/07

The New York Mercantile Exchange, Inc., a subsidiary of NYMEX Holdings, Inc. (NYSE:NMX), the world's largest physical commodity exchange, today signed a 10–year agreement with the Ux Consulting Company, LLC (UxC), the global uranium pricing index and information leader, to introduce on and off-exchange traded uranium futures products on the CME Globex ® and NYMEX ClearPort ® electronic platforms on May 6 for trade date May 7. 

NYMEX and UxC will work together to provide marketing and education for these financially settled contracts, which will serve as the pricing benchmark for this rapidly growing industry. 

NYMEX Chairman Richard Schaeffer said, "We are excited to introduce uranium futures contracts and to provide the industry with a transparent price discovery mechanism. We expect to create a benchmark contract for this important and underserved global market. NYMEX is gratified to launch innovative products, and uranium is uniquely positioned to act as a complement to both our energy and metals product offerings. We are proud to partner with Ux Consulting, the recognized market leader." 

UxC President Jeff Combs said "The experience this decade has clearly indicated that the uranium market would benefit from additional price transparency, especially in terms of forward prices, as market participants formulate budget and investment decisions in this critical period of a renaissance in nuclear power. We are pleased to partner with NYMEX, the global leader in commodities–based futures trading, in the introduction of uranium futures products, and applaud NYMEX for investing the time and resources necessary to make uranium futures a reality."


----------



## james99 (22 April 2007)

*Re: Uranium*

Thanks for that helpful detail Kroney. The published analyst consensus appears to be that the result of futures trading will be signficant increases in $/lb for the short term at least, with consequent upwards revaluing of both small and large cap uranium companies, with predictions of short term revaluations of 20-50% in some cases. I suppose that we will have to wait to see, but it is difficult to see that the short term effect will be detrimental. 

I see even the big players are predicted to increase significantly, with one influential international brokerage predicting a short term increase in Cameco to Canadian $66 approximately (about 25% increase) and incrementally sustained increases thereafter as contracts are written at higher rates. IT has the advantage of paying a dividend, albeit small. I understand that it is making plans to advance the development of a European uranium mine, and extract it in 2008-2009, to counter the Cigar lake shortage.

I suspect that the issue with uranium is not so much what its short / medium price will be, but whether and what it will drop too in 5-10 years when substantially greater supply is online, or whether the increase will be balaced by increase demand. Some comentators are suggesting that uranium is in a 5-10 year bull cycle. 

 If so, then there will be plenty of time for Australian mining policy to change (I think that might take 2-3 years) and some of the juniors (I like about 2-3 with caps of less than $AU40 mil) will dramatically increase.

The Summit / Paladin / Areva triangle would also tend to support that the decision makers in that transaction consider that there is substantial upside for uranium, certainly in the short to medium term.


----------



## kromey (22 April 2007)

*Re: Uranium*

Which juniors do you fancy James. For me WMT BLR GGY.


----------



## james99 (22 April 2007)

*Re: Uranium: WMT/ UNX / MEE etc*

Kromey. I too liked WMT, but it is a bit expensive for me now. I also likey Unx, but it has suffered the same (good) fate. I think it has a way to go. I have not researched the other two in sufficent detail to comment.

I currently prefer Mee, because I think that it is comparatively undervalued and is imminently to rebrand as a uranium play (which is currently seen as secondary for it). Its failed capital raising unfortunately coincided with the carry trade unwind an thus a reduced price from 19c to 12c (ie the rights price anyway, needless to say that made the rights less desirable). It has not recovered yet.

I glean some assistance from various analyst reports and tracking the granting of tenements in Au and overseas, and by way of example only include a link - it is perhaps a useful exercise to trace the increases and changes in cap rates since that report, with the devlopment activities since then and additional tenements gained etc, to compare current value. Of course, all that provides is a guide as to comparative value, which I appreciate can be discordant from consumer, and especially short term spectator, sentiment.

http://www.summitresources.com.au/pdf/reports/independent/FarEastReportOct06.pdf


----------



## Kimosabi (23 April 2007)

*Re: Uranium*

Better add ARH - Australasian Resources Ltd

The have just announced they will begin Uranium Exploration at their Copper Bore Well tenement and are expecting a second tenement to be granted shortly.

http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20070423/pdf/3121yp85gz9wft.pdf


----------



## james99 (24 April 2007)

*Re: Uranium: Mee rising: ALP Policy*

I see that Mee is rising today - hopefully will continue. I agree the others have potential and wonder if all might rise in anticpation of the ALP policy change? Thoughts.


----------



## tezz (19 July 2007)

*Re: Uranium*

With so many junior uranium exploreres out there I think that many of them will never produce, don't have the know how, the knowlege or have the resources, only companys like BHP, RIO, PDN and a few of the others that will be successfull,
These juniors are money takers, they take your money and produce little, profits can be made with them but it will end up in a blood bath.


----------



## james99 (19 July 2007)

*Re: Uranium*

Tezz

Clearly in any market there are good and bad companies, more so than usual when there is a strong industry wide speculative boom. I wonder whether your comments such as "These juniors are money takers, they take your money and produce little, profits can be made with them but it will end up in a blood bath." are fair.

Some may be unsuccessful, others may not. Only a couple of years ago for example Paladin was small. If you have a specific analysis of any particular company then that might be helpful to post.


----------

